# Zita West Clinic anyone?



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all,

Just had my first negative IVF cycle and I was looking at going to the Zita West Clinic, I just wondered if any of you ladies have been before a FET?

Our IVF cycle was top - great embryos, great lining they just didn't want to stick around I can't see that theres anything else that could be done, or is there?  Sorry to sound all over the place but I haven't seen my consultant yet (Friday) so I'm looking for answers......

Wishing you all lots of luck,
Tx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Sorry can't help you as not been to Zita Wests clinic but just wanted to say "hi"   I will reply to your email - promise !!!

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello you!

Well I've booked my appointment - I figured when it boils down to it theres no wasting money in this game and anythings worth a try!!!!
T


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hiya hun

Am so sorry to see you got a negative on your cycle  Was not the result I expected to see you get  

Just wanted to say Hi again, hope everything goes well for you with J tomorrow at the clinic and good luck with the Zita clinic if you decide to go there.

Amanda xx


----------



## winter1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Dear T

Hi - I guess by now you have already been to see Zita West.  I wonder how you got on?  I just wanted to let you know that I went to her clinic last year for accupuncture - to support our second attempt at ICSI, after a failed first attempt.  Well the good news is - it worked! I now have a baby boy who is 7 months old.  I used her book on fertility and conception during our second attempt - did a lot of things that she advised eg. keeping tummy warm, but not all (couldn't quite give up the odd glass of wine!) and am convinced that the combination of this, accupuncture and taking her vitamins contributed considerably to our success.  If nothing else it forced me to slow down and try and relax physically and mentally during treatment - I also felt more confident that i had done everything possible to help things along which made me feel better.  

We are considering the possiblity of a FET in the future and would be interested to know what she suggested might help.

I wish you the very best of luck.  Rebecca xx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

I have also had my first failed ICSI and am now looking into going into Zita West clinic too. I would be very interested to hear from anyone who has been to see her and what the costs are like?

I just wondered though how everybody else finds all the costs for seeing alternative therapy specialists? so far I have had over 20 accupuncture sessions, Seen a hearbalist and a nutritionalist and an alchemist. In total I think we have spent £3000 in the last year on alternative therapies alone.  Not to mention the £300 pounds in Fertilty books which I seem to keep buying. 

What is everyone elses view on the Alternative Therapy Costs and where should you draw the line. for Example the other day I walked into the local health food shop and if I had brought everything she suggested it would have cost me £200 pounds. All I keep thinking is Shoes or baby? but I can't seem to stop spending money on vitamins etc as you think to yourself this could be the magic cure?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am undergoing my first ICSI and going to Zita West - I went for a general consultation, which was a basic assessment/chat and recommended coming back to see nutritionist/hypnotherapy and acupuncture etc.  I am having some hypnotherapy sessions- for needle phobia and also they do some positive thinking technique for the IF tx and dreaded 2WW.  I am going for acupuncture at another clinic that was recommended on FF.  Like most people say you are spending so much on ICSI/IVF a few hundred pounds extra may help and save in the long run!
Best of luck
L xx


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

I went to the Zita West clinic in London for a period of about 4 months (appointments every 2 weeks) earlier in the year.  My main reason for attending was to try the hypnotherapy as our diagnosis was initially 'unexplained' (now changed to male factor and question mark over some issues with me).

I had an initial consultation with Zita and then regular sessions of hypnotherapy with Maureen. The cost was expensive but i felt it did me a lot of good. I think my hypnotherapy sessions were about £130 an hour. Dh and I live about an hour away from london so we would drive to redbridge car park (£1 parking all day) and catch the tube into central london.

I felt there wasn't a great deal of advice Zita told me in my consultation that i didn't know already. She herself said we seemed to be well informed and doing all of the right things. I think if you read these boards and a lot of books then you generally know a lot of the advice - even if we don't all follow it.

What WAS very helpful was the hypnotherapy. I have a stressful job and it was fantastic for making me put things into perspective.  The sessions were almost part-counselling too. A lot of issues that were worrying me i was encouraged to discuss with Maureen. She, again, was amazing at understanding and offering advice and tips with how to cope with my feelings - including accepting i needed IVF AND helping me through when my sister-in-law conceived and shocked DH and I with the news one night out.

I was taught how to do visualizations and now know what ones to do at different points in my treatment and if i'm feeling low. These have really helped me to stay calm and relaxed and focused.

I had a very positive experience there and would be still going if Dh and I could afford it. At the moment we need to save up again. I can highly recommend though.

love Tasha xxx


----------

